# Heating for Tree Frogs



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay so I'm picking up a tree frog next week and he is coming with a basking light, I'm just trying to figure out what size / wattage of heat mat will create the needed temp? I can't seem to work it out, every time I do I confuse myself :blush:

Here's a photo of the set up http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk371/alan1985_photos/DSC00007-1.jpg

I was just wondering if you guys could give any advice? haha. I know it seems a bit vague but yeah, I confuse myself easily.


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

small exo tera aboreal i would say a habistat heat mat or exo terra desert (for higher temps) possibly in heating the height.

but always run any heat mat with a thermostat again go for habistat dimmer.

good luck


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

pymn nice but dim said:


> small exo tera aboreal i would say a habistat heat mat or exo terra desert (for higher temps) possibly in heating the height.
> 
> but always run any heat mat with a thermostat again go for habistat dimmer.
> 
> good luck


I'm just wondering if it needs to be the same way a Leopard Gecko's set up would be, one cool side and one warm side? Because I'm totally unsure about getting the temp's mixed for the two sides if so due to it being a taller tank than it would be long.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have mine in a tall Exoterra type, with a small (ie narrow) mat under one side. There is a cosiderable difference in the temperature of each side, and the frogs move to where they are comfortable quite readily.


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I have mine in a tall Exoterra type, with a small (ie narrow) mat under one side. There is a cosiderable difference in the temperature of each side, and the frogs move to where they are comfortable quite readily.


Ah thank you very much! I was mid panic attack earlier, like WHY CANT I WORK THIS OUT IN MY HEAD?! haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Anytime, lol.


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

As far as humidity goes, what's the ideal %? 
I think I read somewhere 70% but I'm totally unsure.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Depends on the species of frog, really- White's like it (relatively) dry, Red Eyed much more humid, Green Tree somewhere in the middle! 70% shouldn't do any harm either way, especially if there is always fresh water available in a bowl. Quite a few frogs like to start off their night with a bath, but if they are spending A LOT of time in there, you know it is too dry! I lay perspex cut to size over the mesh panels on my viv, with a free space for the lamp- if it seems to be getting too wet, I can take some of the perspex away to give more free ventilation.


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a wee American Green TF I'm picking up, I'm using the heatmat under one side, he's going to have loads of plants and a water bowl, sprayed twice a day, I was considering also maybe putting a ice cube or two on the mesh at the top so it'll drip down on him as well.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are nice, easy frogs- and really pretty too! What substrate are you going to use? I use orchid bark over gravel- not too deep, so that heat can circulate. Plants are sunken into this in their pots. The bark holds moisture pretty well, and especially with the perspex, I don't find I need to spray every day- a lot will depend on how dry your air normally is. I wouldn't bother with the ice cube to be honest- unless we have another mega heatwave sometime!:lol2:

Anyway, enjoy your frog- they can be really shy to start with, but it doesn't usually take them long to realise that activity means FOOD! Lol.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

temps and humidity aren't that critical for american green treefrogs...


60f-70f are good for night... they can take things bouncing a round quite a bit... they are adapted to bounces in all that... very forgiving things..

cover some of the cage.. they hate being exposed... they like to be hidden during the day...


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

The viv has potted plants as well as gravel it seems, I think there is some bark over the top of it, any suggestions of a bark to use?

@HABU, thanks for the advice  there's a load of plants for him to hide himself in but I will deffo cover up a wee side for him.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use orchid bark, although a lot of people on here don't seem to like it. I buy mine from a local (good!) petshop, which gives me some peace of mind.

Another 'controversial' issue: I mix in a little 'live' leafmould, to introduce the little beasties that help to keep the substrate clean; again, a lot of people don't like to do this in case it introduces parasites, but I get mine from a beech/chestnut wood on the North Downs, miles away from any ponds or streams that might have wild frogs, and so far, haven't had any problem.


----------

